

Optimising the Unikernel - pietrofmaggi
http://roscidus.com/blog/blog/2014/08/15/optimising-the-unikernel/

======
petercooper
If anyone wants to make another one of those "awesome" link listings, I'd take
a list of links to interesting, deep-dive detail&code-heavy stories of general
interest to software engineers like this one.. fascinating reading even though
I don't touch stuff like this for real.

